
Ask HN: Best place to sell a web app? - busymichael
I have a web app with 1400 users and 22 paying customers. Freemium signups are converting to paid at around a 1.5% rate. The site is 1.5 years old and is a side project. My main project has taken off so I don&#x27;t have time to develop this project anymore. Any recommendations on the best place to sell a small web app?
======
codegeek
Calculate the Seller's Discretionary Earnings (SDE) and usually for a web app
biz like this, you can get 1.5-3X the multiple of SDE. SDE is generally the
profit after all expenses plus seller's portion of salary/bonus etc. So lets
say the total revenue with 22 paying customers is $10,000/Year. Your cost to
run this is $2500/Year and you also pay yourself a salary+payroll tax of say
$5000/Year.

SDE = ($10000 - ($2500+$5000)) + $5000 = $8500

So you may get anywhere from $12,750 to $25,500.

Since your business is only 1.5 years old, getting a 3X multiple will be very
hard. Most likely, you will settle between 1.5-2x.

Depending on the actual revenue (since you didn't disclose), you can sell it
on sites like flippa.com, empireflippers.com, sideprojectors.com,
1kprojects.com etc. It all depends on the revenue.

------
duked
The usual places are: [http://flippa.com/](http://flippa.com/),
[http://empireflippers.com/](http://empireflippers.com/) or
[https://feinternational.com](https://feinternational.com).

I've also just posted something on HN:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19781447](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19781447)

------
dsaavy
Hey, I’d be interested in buying the web app (if it’s the one I think it is).
Feel free to drop me an email (in profile).

------
jppope
^^Interested in knowing this answer

